# Who was on your Nook Miles Ticket island?



## bricoleling (Mar 20, 2020)

Which villager did you find on the island? Did you recruit them back to your island?

I found Goldie and snatched the sweet vanilla dog right up


----------



## Kid Kody (Mar 20, 2020)

How do you get there? I really want new villagers.


----------



## rrenaa (Mar 20, 2020)

I found one of the new villagers, Audie ! I just had to snatch her up


----------



## niko2 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ozzie! I've never seen him before and invited to come live in my island  I'm not picky at all about villagers (islanders?)


----------



## Shishkahuben (Mar 20, 2020)

Erik the reindeer. I had to take him in as a good omen for the start of the game!


----------



## cheezu (Mar 20, 2020)

Yes. I invited Apple and Norma.
Now I'm in the process of recruiting my Lazy but so far haven't found one I like. I hope I can recruit Zucker.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 20, 2020)

Bangle. I don't like her as much, so I didn't invite her to my island.


----------



## squidney (Mar 20, 2020)

bricoleling said:


> Which villager did you find on the island? Did you recruit them back to your island?
> 
> I found Goldie and snatched the sweet vanilla dog right up



lmaoooo. Today I recruited filbert. Hes not the best, but still cute enough to have. And I want villagers for to expand the island and unlock stuffs.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 20, 2020)

There was that cake hippo on the island! but it was on the other side of the river where you are required a pole so I couldn't reach her. lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 20, 2020)

I got both Zucker boi <3 and my sweet lil Fauna <3 ;; I hope for some lovely wolves and that smug cat haha o/

Also fun fact: been up and playing since 9 PM last night LOL the fun/addiction is real!


----------



## bricoleling (Mar 20, 2020)

Nook gives you a free ticket. You can buy more from the machine in his tent if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hesper (Mar 20, 2020)

Celia, Zucker, and Bianca. They probably aren't permanent, but I like them fine for now.


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 20, 2020)

Sherb, the Goat, and I really wanted to invite him to my island the first time I was his picture, so I'm happy he was my first.

I went a second time and got Freckles.

I recruited Sherb, but not Freckles.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2020)

First Annalise, then Margie (who I adopted!)


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 20, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> There was that cake hippo on the island! but it was on the other side of the river where you are required a pole so I couldn't reach her. lol



Oh Dang, she's super popular. I can only imagine how some people would have reacted if she was just out of reach from being on their island.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 20, 2020)

felicity! she isn't my favorite, but she's cute enough. i invited her along


----------



## Megan. (Mar 20, 2020)

Nana, Wendy and Simon (I think that was his name).


----------



## Seren (Mar 20, 2020)

Flurry was on mine!  She is so cute so I invited her to my island.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 20, 2020)

Beau. I didn't hesitate to invite him to move in. I passed on Patty and Sydney.


----------



## Seren (Mar 20, 2020)

tanisha23 said:


> Oh Dang, she's super popular. I can only imagine how some people would have reacted if she was just out of reach from being on their island.



Exactly, I would have lost it if I couldn't reach her!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Mar 20, 2020)

Midge. Luckily, I waited until after getting the pole to use a Nook Miles Ticket, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to reach her.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 20, 2020)

My first one was Sherb, and my second one was Celia.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Celia and Alfonso. I invited them both and I’ll just kick them out later


----------



## Zordian (Mar 20, 2020)

Winnie the horse!


----------



## Mareets (Mar 20, 2020)

Filbert and Alfonso TWICE ! I invited filbert cause he's a cutie


----------



## pink (Mar 20, 2020)

Melba! She is very cute so of course, I took her in


----------



## Marte (Mar 20, 2020)

Sydney & Apple  Adore them both, so of course they’re coming! Will go on another tour later today, maybe i’ll find my third friend


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 20, 2020)

Apple, Flurry, and Bea. And my own native fruit all 3 times! I didn’t invite.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 20, 2020)

Kiki. I snatched her up cause I figured she's semi popular with people, when she moves out. Also want more life on my island for the time being.


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 20, 2020)

I've been to a couple islands so far:
Stu (did not invite)
Pango (did not invite, Antonio is a starter of mine, didn't want another anteater)
Celia (invited)
Deli (invited)
Tabby (obviously did not invite)
and Victoria (invited)


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Kitt and Nibbles. I did not invite them.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 20, 2020)

Sherb! One of the new ones!!! He’s so cute! He just moved in today!


----------



## spunkystella (Mar 20, 2020)

alice!


----------



## biskwest (Mar 20, 2020)

I got the new wolf audie and she moving in


----------



## tajikey (Mar 20, 2020)

I only recognized Erik. Have no clue who the other folks were (I went three times).


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Marina on my first tour and invited her right away!  On my second tour I saw Pinky, but did not invite her.


----------



## sunkyung (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Puddles on my first and Merengue on my second!


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 20, 2020)

Sandy!


----------



## savan1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I found a pink frog named Puddles telling me about how she wanted to be a pop star LMAO


----------



## fink (Mar 20, 2020)

My free island had Mitzy and my second had one of my dreamies, Winnie! Hopefully she moves in!


----------



## sierra (Mar 20, 2020)

Flurry! Someone said I reminded them of her so I picked her up lol.


----------



## fairyring (Mar 20, 2020)

so far i've gone to three islands. the first time i had bianca and asked her to move in. the second time i had MERENGUE and SWIFTLY also asked her to move in. not sure if both of them will end up moving in or if there are rules on that/one overrides the other. my third time i had hugh and i did not ask him to move in but i did find bamboo on his island!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 21, 2020)

I went to a few but didn’t bother interacting with the ones I didnt want at my island, so I spoke to Nan and she’ll be moving to my island!!


----------



## matchaman (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Rex...safe to say I left him on that island :c


----------



## Corndoggy (Mar 21, 2020)

ive gone to 2 islands and my friend has gone to one. currently we have recruited patty and jerimiah. i also saw norma on my second visit but i wasnt vibing with her so i didnt invite her back to my island.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 21, 2020)

I have been three times now.

First two times I got Bubbles and Analisa and invited both of them. I'm trying to get different villagers that I never had in new leaf. Bubbles and Analisa are cute as well <3

The third time I went, Cube was there but I didn't take him. I want my third villager that I take to be someone really cute. :3


----------



## moon_child (Mar 21, 2020)

Got Sprinkles from my free ticket from Nook!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Mar 21, 2020)

Been four times, no other fruit apart from my native and coconut, hope I can get the other fruits 

But, I have invited Celia, Sherb and Felicity to my island  I didn't invite Bella (sorry).


----------



## matt (Mar 21, 2020)

Some yellow horse, didn't want it


----------



## Indrii (Mar 21, 2020)

Been 4 times. First was Sandy, second Apple, third Broccolo, fourth Beau. Invited Sandy, Apple and Beau. I think apple and Beau will only be temporary but I might keep Sandy for good, really like her design.


----------



## moon_child (Mar 21, 2020)

OMG GUYS for my normal villager, it was Molly in the island tour!!! I invited her and she was crying asking me if I was serious. Soooo cuuuute, my heart.


----------



## salvagedstardust (Mar 21, 2020)

first was Puddles, didn't invite her even though I love her because she was in my NL town
Alice was next, didn't invite, she's cute, but if I'm going to have a normal koala, it's going to be Melba
next was Hopkins, and he's also cute, but I couldn't get past the valve on the back of his head 
now I'm getting nervous because all three islands have had my native fruit + I'm feeling bad about the silly reasons I rejected the villagers so I rustle up another ticket and tell myself I need to have an open mind
then I got Audie! I'm not the biggest fan of wolves but she & her origin story are the cutest, so of course I invite her
this morning I got my free ticket, and I once again tell myself to have an open mind.. once again my native fruit, but it's Megan!! I'm thrilled, she is precious.
so now I have 2/3 for Nook's plots, and I can't decide if I should keep island hopping or see who randomly shows up


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Mar 21, 2020)

I had Bubbles, Annalisa, Gayle (which I would have invited but I already had Sly), and finally Flora which I invited.


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 21, 2020)

Audie! I love her


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 21, 2020)

I met a pink cow who I hadn't seen before. Don't even remember her name. I invited her in though.


----------



## mirrormirror (Mar 21, 2020)

My normal was June! Invited her over!


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Simon, Celia, Al and Spork. All of them were big yikes from me so I invited none of them.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Maddie! Which I'm super happy with bc she's a cutie


----------



## empressbethie (Mar 21, 2020)

I've had Elmer and Bertha so far! Not my faves, but I couldn't say no to either of them lol


----------



## Eirrinn (Mar 21, 2020)

Aurora! i wanted audie but shes just as good


----------



## Maerle (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Patty, actually quite like her, so I invited her in!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Eunice!! I decided to invite her to my island.


----------



## Lotuss (Mar 21, 2020)

i found Molly and Ruby! out of 5 tries.
Still quite lucky tho


----------



## hallejulia (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Freckles and Pekoe but only invited Pekoe cause I don't like Freckles that much.


----------



## Thunderbat (Mar 21, 2020)

Have only been to one island so far. Chester was there. I didn’t really like him so no invite.


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 21, 2020)

I started “Animal Crossing: New Horizons” on Thursday, March 20, 2020 at 12:00 a.m. ET

Saturday, March 21, 2020 is actually Day #03.

I just set up tents for three new villagers.

But, I invited two to move into my island ʻOhana. 

I invited Normal goat Nan and Lazy deer Erik. Found them on the special island.

I have set up three houses—exterior and interior—for incoming villagers. 

I wonder who will be the third.


----------



## Katie97 (Mar 21, 2020)

I found Walker the dog the first time and Rosie the cat the second time. I invited them both back!


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 21, 2020)

Visited 2 islands on Day 2 (because I accidentally bought another Nook Miles ticket not knowing the first one was free). First villager was Jambette, second was Paolo! I invited Jambette to live in Tansan!


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 21, 2020)

hallejulia said:


> I got Freckles and Pekoe but only invited Pekoe cause I don't like Freckles that much.



So lucky!!!! I love Pekoe


----------



## popstar (Mar 21, 2020)

felicity was on the first island i visited! she looks so cute, i was tempted to invite her but there are so many peppy villagers i would love to invite instead  

on my second island i saw puddles! again i was a bit tempted to have someone new on the island, but i'm not too fond of the frogs so i decided to leave without her


----------



## meo (Mar 21, 2020)

First time, Victoria the horse. Didn't invite.
Second, Lucky. Invited.
Have a third one but haven't used yet.

My villager plots are already down and it randomized Norma and Apple for the other two. So, I'm assuming I should wait on using the ticket till I get another tent to plot?..


----------



## Sugarsprig (Mar 21, 2020)

My mystery island trips all had rain, strangely enough! I also met Midge and invited her to my island, she's a sweetheart <3 I think I'm gonna be addicted to buying the tickets now, they're so fun


----------



## Eloah (Mar 21, 2020)

I found Flora and loved her, she’s super enthusiastic.
I’m new to the series so it’s my first time meeting her.

It’s funny because I was remembering a girl I heard of named Flora, just the night before.


----------



## matt (Mar 21, 2020)

Has anyone had any sheep yet


----------



## Saralie (Mar 21, 2020)

Seren said:


> Flurry was on mine!  She is so cute so I invited her to my island.



I got Flurry too! My second visit I got Patty- didn't invite her.


----------



## KrongEE (Mar 21, 2020)

I found Zucker on mine! I invited him right away!!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Mar 21, 2020)

i got peanut! really was hoping for ankha and fauna but she'll do for now.  also bought a ticket to get some fruit/iron and there was a chicken but i didn't even bother lol


----------



## Tabs287 (Mar 21, 2020)

First- Beau
Second- Skye
Third- Pinky


----------



## julxpea (Mar 21, 2020)

matt said:


> Has anyone had any sheep yet



Yeah, I got Wendy on my second island but didn't invite her. Already have Frita in my town, so didn't want to double up on sheep.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Mar 21, 2020)

matt said:


> Has anyone had any sheep yet



yea i have muffy on my island currently


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 21, 2020)

First island had Elmer who I turned down because I have Reneigh and I don’t want 2 horses! Second visit had Nana who is moving to my island.


----------



## marea (Mar 21, 2020)

First island Rosie, second one Gayle. I invited Rosie because i did not want to leave her only to end up with someone i dont want.


----------



## HappyTails (Mar 21, 2020)

Rex was there. I invited him to my island, because why not?


----------



## Geckozilla4 (Mar 21, 2020)

Sky, i invited her i know lots of people want her so she can be rehomed to someone who loves her when the time comes....if the moving mechanics are the same....


----------



## lilabounce (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Marina! She's really pretty, so I'm super happy with her. She'll be my first ever Octopus villager, I've never had one in my towns before!


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 21, 2020)

Third visit has Victoria which is too bad because I think she’s really cute but I don’t want to double up on species.


----------



## dorohedoros (Mar 21, 2020)

my first was savannah! next, claude. both of which i invited.


----------



## mirrormirror (Mar 21, 2020)

As well as June, Audie and Sherb too! Invited them all c:


----------



## cIementine (Mar 21, 2020)

mirrormirror said:


> As well as June, Audie and Sherb too! Invited them all c:



this is such good luck! audie and june are very island vibes.


----------



## Mayor Justin (Mar 21, 2020)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I got both Zucker boi <3 and my sweet lil Fauna <3 ;; I hope for some lovely wolves and that smug cat haha o/
> 
> Also fun fact: been up and playing since 9 PM last night LOL the fun/addiction is real!



I WANT ZUCCER! Youre so lucky, hes my favorite ;-;


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2020)

For my first one it was Felicity!  I invited her to my island, so now I have Hazel, Boots, and Felicity.  I’m going to use another ticket today that I purchased when I log on for my playtime.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 21, 2020)

mirrormirror said:


> As well as June, Audie and Sherb too! Invited them all c:


Whoa! You totally hit the jackpot with Audie & Sherb!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lilabounce said:


> I got Marina! She's really pretty, so I'm super happy with her. She'll be my first ever Octopus villager, I've never had one in my towns before!



Lucky! I hope I come across Marina. That's one of my BFFs names plus she's a cool character to have.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 21, 2020)

I got both Fauna and Stitches from my trips to the island! I asked them both to move in. They were right in a row after many unsuccessful trips to the island that day!


----------



## Saralie (Mar 21, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> I got both Fauna and Stitches from my trips to the island! I asked them both to move in. They were right in a row after many unsuccessful trips to the island that day!



The ultimate find!!!! Stitches!!! I need to earn more Nook Miles. I've been striking out on my island trips.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 21, 2020)

Cielle said:


> The ultimate find!!!! Stitches!!! I need to earn more Nook Miles. I've been striking out on my island trips.



I was super surprised when I came across him! I had nothing but villagers who weren't my taste the entire day! And then to get Fauna right after him, I was so excited!


----------



## ac_smitty (Mar 21, 2020)

I found Carrie on my first free island trip, who I'm not really a fan of... hoping for better luck on my next trip.  Right now just trying to earn as many Nook Miles as I can so I can do a few trips in a row!


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Mar 21, 2020)

Got one of my dreamines, Skye after about 4 trips! I've been wanting to do more trips but wanted to get some of the hairstyles and colors out of the way first. It's honestly so fun going on a trip and seeing what villager is on the island. But it will get old soon, so hopefully we'll be able to trade villagers in this game just like in NL


----------



## Saralie (Mar 21, 2020)

ac_smitty said:


> I found Carrie on my first free island trip, who I'm not really a fan of... hoping for better luck on my next trip.  Right now just trying to earn as many Nook Miles as I can so I can do a few trips in a row!



Same. I wish we could buy tickets with bells. The struggle is real.


----------



## Jas (Mar 21, 2020)

I found Bertha, Hugh, Ozzie, Gayle, and Audie!

I invited the latter three to my island :')


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2020)

Jeremiah. I'm looking forward to having him on my island!


----------



## Scarletfire56 (Mar 21, 2020)

1st - Punchy (Invited)
2nd - Bella
3rd - Bangle
4th - Twiggy
5th - Skye (Invited) But I will be hunting for Caroline eventually
6th - Bangle


----------



## nammie (Mar 21, 2020)

Flurry! I had her for so long in acnl before replacing her with sylvana, so of course I invited her to my island in acnh haha


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2020)

Nan on the first. Anabelle on the second.

I invited Anabelle.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Dizzy, Gabi and Chevre so far.
Invited all of them.


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Mar 21, 2020)

I invited Bianca and Bertha today. I was not expecting to invite Bertha but she looks cute !


----------



## Romaki (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Carmen. She's not one of my favs, but I just invited her because why not. If I keep going I'll probably just invite the ones I personally like, but I might just fill my island with ones that are okay to get rid off other ones more quickly.


----------



## BlueComets (Mar 21, 2020)

Been kinda going crazy with the Nook Miles Tickets, so far I've seen:
Wendy, Candi, Gayle, Nana, Rosie, Rex, and Nana again. Only invited Rosie; I wanted Audie, but I love Rosie too so it works out!


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2020)

I just got Marcie; at this point, I'm probably going to invite everyone I get


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 21, 2020)

Bianca the tiger!! I invited her, she's adorable.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 21, 2020)

I've found Skye, Celia, Bella, and Clay.


----------



## Mayorpanda (Mar 21, 2020)

CHESTER THE CUB?? Omg IVE BEEN TRYING TO FIND CONFIRMATION THAT HES THERE TY FOR THE HOPE


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Mar 21, 2020)

Merengue. I like her but not sure she fits the theme. If villager trading is a thing I will give her up for someone I want more like Ankha or Hans or Octavian.

Most likely trade her for Hans though


----------



## Chynna (Mar 21, 2020)

I found Twiggy the first time and Rex the second time. Although I did invite both to my island, I don't know if I will keep them or let them go later as I just invited them to have more villagers on my island for the time being.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 21, 2020)

Deli was on my husband's free ticket island and Anicotti was on mine. We didn't invite either one because not a fan. 

Might buy a ticket tomorrow and try again.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 21, 2020)

I went on two tours and ran into Poppy and Al. Poppy is just so adorable that I couldn't say no to her! I had her in New Leaf for a brief period of time in my original town, but I think she moved out in about a month. I'm looking forward to her staying longer this time!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Mar 21, 2020)

I think her name was Candi? (Pink mouse)
I didn't stay very long...


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 21, 2020)

Jeremiah and one of the new villagers, Audie! I invited Audie


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Mar 21, 2020)

Island One: Marina the pink octopus. She was a villager in my New Leaf town once, and I thought she was cute. So I invited her!
Island Two: Rex the lazy lion. He seemed chill enough, and I read that you have to invite three before any will move in... now I'm wondering if that was false.
Island Three: Tammi one of the scary monkeys. Sorry, but monkeys scare me. Long story. Anyhow it was a hard pass on her!
Island Four: Merry the happy kitty. How could I pass up a kitty that looked positively DELIGHTED about life? I couldn't! Yup, I invited her too.

So those are the three I've invited, and we'll see if they come in all at once or in the order I met them, or what. Gotta get to the point where I can put plots down first though!


----------



## Swablu (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Gladys! I was eager to get anyone on my island so I invited her


----------



## chriss (Mar 21, 2020)

My first island was Chester who I love so I invited him. Farmed a bunch if islands looking for Erik but I started to think I can only invite one lazy. 
Then ended up inviting Audie and Molly.


----------



## Bosca (Mar 21, 2020)

I think I went 5 times now and it was Alfonso, Pompom, Fauna, Al and Drago. Honestly like all of them besides Al, but having said that, I only invited Fauna and Drago. 

I'm desperate for Tangy as my peppy, but I have at least a few others I'd like such as Cheri, Carmen, Ruby, Flora, Twiggy and so on.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 21, 2020)

I've been striking out all day. I need more Nook Miles!


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Marina on my free ticket!


----------



## Wander (Mar 21, 2020)

No one other than me was on the island the first time.    But I've seen a few since then.  ((I forgot who though... I can edit this post when they arrive.   ))  

I haven't been as lucky as some of you, though!!!  I haven't seen any of my faves, yet.  No one I recognized at all, in fact.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 21, 2020)

Bosca said:


> I think I went 5 times now and it was Alfonso, Pompom, Fauna, Al and Drago. Honestly like all of them besides Al, but having said that, I only invited Fauna and Drago.
> 
> I'm desperate for Tangy as my peppy, but I have at least a few others I'd like such as Cheri, Carmen, Ruby, Flora, Twiggy and so on.



Totally on the hunt for Tangy too! I had her back in WW, she was my fave!


----------



## petaI (Mar 21, 2020)

i haven't had very good luck with the mystery island at all .. i got hornsby, nan, avery, and then i got al twice :/


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm not sure if anyone has said this yet, but I think the next 3 villagers you get (after starting 2) by inviting on islands have to be 1 each of normal, lazy, and peppy personalities.  Everyone so far has only seen these personality types I think.  Has anyone seen snooty, cranky, or smug on the islands yet?

This could be something to keep in mind when you're looking for villagers on those islands at the start


----------



## jessicat_197 (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Stella and today STITCHES<3 my dreamy


----------



## Riley9 (Mar 22, 2020)

Marina


----------



## DiamondAbsoul (Mar 22, 2020)

Been going wild with the tickets. In my travels I came across...

Bangle
Bluebear
Bubbles
Goldie
Twiggy
Wendy (twice! wadda hell!)
Zucker

I invited Zucker and Goldie, but have my eyes peeled for Agent S, Audie, or Bianca. Need peppy girls in my life.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 22, 2020)

I found Megan. She will be on Kanovia tomorrow!


----------



## dreamytoon (Mar 22, 2020)

I got Merengue and Felicity.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 22, 2020)

Senketsu said:


> i haven't had very good luck with the mystery island at all .. i got hornsby, nan, avery, and then i got* al** twice* :/





That guy _really_ wanted on your island, lol


----------



## Flick (Mar 22, 2020)

I've seen Bangle the tiger and Benedict the chicken so far. I really love this feature, it's so fun to get to interact with so many random villagers!


----------



## sunchild (Mar 22, 2020)

i ran into audie!! i'm so excited to have her <3


----------



## rianne (Mar 22, 2020)

I got Skye, but I didn't invite her although she's cute.


----------



## Ras (Mar 22, 2020)

After encountering Patty, Candi and Bubbles, I grabbed Zucker. Obviously, the game wants me to have a Peppy. I want Audie.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 22, 2020)

i ran into sydney.
it was so funny because she said: "i'm sydney. you're harbour?" i'm australian too.

if you know what the sydney harbour is then you'd get that joke.

well obviously i loved her instantly and asked her to move into my town. hopefully she'll arrive tomorrow. : )


----------



## Lynnea (Mar 22, 2020)

Zucker (took him) and Gayle ! ♡


----------



## carackobama (Mar 22, 2020)

I’ve only been to one so far (going to more today today tho!) and I got Bangle!


----------



## Boccages (Mar 22, 2020)

Bought 3 tickets:

1st : Nan did not invite her
2nd : Nana did not invite her
3rd : Nan again - did not even talk to her


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2020)

Boccages said:


> Bought 3 tickets:
> 
> 1st : Nan did not invite her
> 2nd : Nana did not invite her
> 3rd : Nan again - did not even talk to her



Poor sweet naan Nan.


----------



## Halony (Mar 22, 2020)

I've been there two times so far. The first time I got Deli and the second time I got Carmen. I've invited them both. I just Iike all villagers so I don't really care who is living on my island.


----------



## AmyK (Mar 22, 2020)

I got Broccolo on my first trip. The disappointment was real, haha. On my second trip I met Kitt. Although I'm not a fan of kangaroo villagers, she doesn't seem bad, so I invited her to move to my island.


----------



## Chachamaru (Mar 22, 2020)

Tangy.. I was a bit sad. I wanted the new sheep, dom. or one of my old faves like flora, tammy, diana.. I am having the worst luck on my island visits now. No villagers, my native fruit (cherries) and my native flower too. Awful. 5x so far. I think the game hates me.


----------



## TizzyTop (Mar 22, 2020)

Ist was Merengue. But she was across the pond and I didn't have the pole vault yet so I couldn't get to her. 2nd was Benedict. I like the lazy oaf so I invited him. Then my most recent was Gala, she's pretty cute and I've never had a pig villager, so she got an invite. I'm going to be more picky going forward though, I want a goat and a wolf to live on my island for sure.


----------



## Lotuss (Mar 22, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> There was that cake hippo on the island! but it was on the other side of the river where you are required a pole so I couldn't reach her. lol



thats a huge F


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 22, 2020)

Apple and Pango, didn't invite either


----------



## Apriiil (Mar 22, 2020)

I’ve traveled three times and I’ve had Bizkit, Tangy and Filbert! Did not recruit anyone though.


----------



## BlueeCookie (Mar 22, 2020)

I've invited Merengue from an island


----------



## Boccages (Mar 22, 2020)

Boccages said:


> Bought 3 tickets:
> 
> 1st : Nan did not invite her
> 2nd : Nana did not invite her
> 3rd : Nan again - did not even talk to her


Either goat or monkey, I feel like my quest to find a dreamie of mine went nowhere because the game would just plug his hear with his fingers and say Nananana nannana !


----------



## cornimer (Mar 22, 2020)

The very first island I went to had Margie, but I didn't have a pole vault at this point so I couldn't even talk to her. The island I went to today had Simon and I invited him!


----------



## Verecund (Mar 22, 2020)

I bought a ticket yesterday and found Apple! She agreed to move in.  I used the free ticket today and found Melba, who's nice but I decided not to invite her and see who I get randomly.


----------



## Miss Misty (Mar 22, 2020)

On my free ticket, I found Wendy. She's pretty cute but I wasn't really vibing with her, so I didn't invite her. I might take a few more trips to see if I can find anyone I truly like before the random villagers start moving in.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 22, 2020)

Apriiil said:


> I’ve traveled three times and I’ve had Bizkit, Tangy and Filbert! Did not recruit anyone though.



Be still my heart! Tangy!!!!! I need to find her! My island visits have been a bust. Here's hoping to better luck today


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 22, 2020)

TheCelestial11 said:


> I got Kitt and Nibbles. I did not invite them.



Lucky! Kitt is my favorite and i've been keeping a huge eye out lol


----------



## Imbri (Mar 22, 2020)

I bought a ticket yesterday and met Pango. My free ticket today had Celia. I said hello to both, but didn't invite either.


----------



## mayortiffany (Mar 22, 2020)

1st island: Alfonso - didn't invite him as I already have one alligator (Sly)
2nd island: Erik! Love him, plus he's a lazy so that will add variety in villager types.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 22, 2020)

Decided top do some night tours and splurged on 2 tickets. I'm having rotten luck with them. All 4 had pears (my native) and coconuts, hyacinths or windflowers (got both).

The first had Patty, on an island in the middle. It was a pain to find a spot to use my pole to get to her, so I didn't bother. I did get a bottle with a recipe for a water pump, though.

Saw the trees and flowers on the next and almost turned right around, but didn't. I'm very glad I stayed, because Lolly was up by the waterfall. I talked to her and she's going to move to Deilf Isle. Woohoo!


----------



## MissShema (Mar 22, 2020)

So far I've found my Peppy and normal type villager to move-in: Ruby and Lolly 
I look forward meeting them!


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 22, 2020)

I had purchased 4 tickets so far and this is what happened:
First: Al (EW)
Second: Nate (EW as well)
Third: Mitzi, I invited her she was really sweet
Fourth: AUDIE, I literally was so happy I couldn't even believe it because I thought it was Freya!

So overall I wasted some nook miles but getting Mitzi and Audie was cool


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 22, 2020)

Pinky was the first. She was one of my Gamecube days OG's so I happy invited her.
Next was Gala, never seen her in any of the games but she's a cute lil' piggy so I invited her as well.
Lastly was Zucker. Same as Gala and never seen him before but his design is so cool I also invited him. At first I thought his top freckles were his eyes and was alittle turned off, oops.

Going to another Island tour later and see if I can find anyone else. c:


----------



## Gingersnap (Mar 22, 2020)

I got a lot of villagers since I went on so many tours, but I ended up inviting Sprinkle, Zucker, and Goldie! All of which I'm very happy with. I don't have a specific list of villagers I want this time around, so it was nice getting ones I haven't had yet.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 22, 2020)

First trip I found Benjamin and i was like umm no thanks

Second trip I met Merengue and I was like omg!!!! Yay!

She should be arriving soon.


----------



## Flick (Mar 22, 2020)

I've found Bangle, Benedict, and Erik so far! Erik especially has been my favorite so far, and I've invited all of them to my island besides Benedict.


----------



## Hanami (Mar 22, 2020)

Bianca! She was a starting villager in my acnl town, so it was a pleasant surprise! I invited her to my island haha


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 23, 2020)

Sherb! He was one of the villagers I really wanted, so I was excited about that ^u^


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 23, 2020)

I found fauna today!!!  finally have my dreams birthday twin c:


----------



## Meira (Mar 23, 2020)

My last island I went to had Stitches and I know how much people love him.


----------



## Elov (Mar 23, 2020)

So far I've met Ava, Dizzy, and Cube. Didn't invite any of them though.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Mar 23, 2020)

NO ONE... i dont understand what is wrong with me but every island i go to i've never seen a "wild" villager....


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 23, 2020)

marina & apple (both dreamies since new leaf aaaaah) waiting for punchy (even bob or filbert i'd settle) COME ON


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 23, 2020)

I got Zucker today & invited him


----------



## mayortiffany (Mar 23, 2020)

Following Alfonso (who I didn't invite) and Erik (who I did), I invited Cookie and Ava!

I'm trying to get a good mix of villager types in my town, and I'm pleased that I was able to get no duplicate types so far.


----------



## carackobama (Mar 23, 2020)

I managed to find Cookie yesterday so she’ll be moving to my island! I’m so happy as she’s one of my favourite villagers <3


----------



## V I Z I O N (Mar 23, 2020)

beau <3 i got 3 already and they all moved in (3rd ones on move in day with boxes still) when can i invite more? or how?


----------



## Sansy (Mar 23, 2020)

I saw Celia on my very first visit. Thought she was really cute and invited her to my island! She moved in yesterday.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 23, 2020)

i feel like merengue, apple, skye & erik are very common this time around.

how come no one's getting punchy yet? inch resting.
(i see 1 but that's it)


----------



## Speeny (Mar 23, 2020)

There’s been a few but as for the ones I’ve invited to my island: Hornsby & Piper.


----------



## sodappend (Mar 23, 2020)

Flora and another villager I can't remember anything about! I invited Flora in case someone might want her when she moves out (and I got Moose as a starter villager so I was worried that the game might give me more ugly villagers if I didn't invite ones I like. Game ended up giving me Zucker (a dreamy of mine!) and Fauna who I'm sure someone will want when she moves out.)


----------



## Elisa (Mar 23, 2020)

Rex and the second time Ava


----------

